# New Beekeeper Honey Extraction Questions



## greatoaksfarmbees (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi friends,

Glad to be a part of the forum for help on all my new beekeeper questions! This is my first year as a beekeeper and as much as I want to extract that honey, I want to make sure my girls are okay over winter, as well. If I do extract, what should I feed them and how much? I used an entrance feeder when I first got them but I've read that they'll need something inside the hive, correct? I am in central Texas where our winters are pretty temperate.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

In a traditional hive arrangement, with two deep boxes and then medium supers on top, typically the deeps are left for the bees and the supers are harvested by the beekeeper. If you have a different box arrangement, then provide more details ....

More info on feeding, if necessary, is here:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfeeding.htm


----------

